# What are these old Nikon FM2 Chrome cameras worth??



## rdubb1031

When my uncle passed away he left me some old camera equipment and I was curious what it might be worth (if anything) and what I can do with it.  They are old SLRs and some misc equipment.. 

Nikon FM2 w/ NIKKOR 50mm 1:1.4 lens
Nikon FM2 w/ Sigma Zoom 1:3.5~4.5 f=28~80mm Lens (for Nikon)
Sigma High-Speed Zoom 1:3.5~4 f=80~200mm Lens (for Nikon)
2 - Nikon Speedlight Flash -SB-10
Kalimar Flash K-460 
Yashica Electro 35CC w/ Colo - Yashinon DX 1:1.8 f=35mm Yashica


Seeing as how my parents were very thorough, I still have original receipts, warranty cards, even manuals. Including serial numbers, and full model names ie, Nikon FM2 Chrome, purchased in 1982.. 

I've seen these pop up on other websites for a good deal of money, but was hoping I might get some direction from the forum. What should I do?  
Thanks


----------



## jackmolotov

It really depends on who you ask.

If you find someone still into film, and nikons, they are worth their weight in gold. Anyone else, not much.

The FM2 is probably the most rugged and reliable SLR ever made. Very accurate titanium mechanical shutter, and only bit of electronics is the light meter, from what I've read it served as the pinnacle of "pro-sumer" cameras in its time, and was the back up body for professionals up until the digital age, especially in inclimate conditions.

My main body is a nikon FM2. that 50mm f1.4 sounds intresting.(I have an F1.8 nikkor)

As for the zooms, old ones generally tended to suck, hence why most old photographers stuck to prime lenses almost religeously.

You SHOULD be able to get ~120-200 on ebay a piece. I paid $140 back in 2004 for mine(black).


----------



## DiskoJoe

A lot depends on the condition the camera is in. But If I was you I would keep it and go shoot with it. Pretty decent assortment of lenses. You really wouldnt need to buy anything for it.


----------



## rdubb1031

DiskoJoe said:


> A lot depends on the condition the camera is in. But If I was you I would keep it and go shoot with it. Pretty decent assortment of lenses. You really wouldnt need to buy anything for it.



They are all in great working order. My only issue is I have zero experience with film (darn gen millennia, haha).  I'm all digital and have only learned on my D80 and p&s cameras..


----------



## jake337

What 50mm is that?  AI,AIS? Pre-AI?  If it is a n AIS or AI I would immediately mount it on your D80 and have some fun practicing with an metering help.  Same goes for that 35mm f1.8.

I don't think you would have anytrouble using the camera either.  It meters like your D80 and you have some film.

Go have fun!
Yashinon DX 35mm f1.8 - Flickr: Search


Flickr: Yashica Electro 35 CC content tagged with color


----------



## JerrfyLube

rdubb1031 said:


> DiskoJoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot depends on the condition the camera is in. But If I was you I would keep it and go shoot with it. Pretty decent assortment of lenses. You really wouldnt need to buy anything for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are all in great working order. My only issue is I have zero experience with film (darn gen millennia, haha).  I'm all digital and have only learned on my D80 and p&s cameras..
Click to expand...


There's no better time to learn! 

You've already knocked out the most expensive investment(the camera and lenses) and dark room equipment can be had second hand for dirt cheap.  I just picked up a gorgeous FM2n on eBay last night in preparation of getting serious back into film and try my hand at my own processing.  

You've got a pretty nice setup and I'd hold on to it as you never know when the film bug will bite... it will though, I promise you! 

Personally, I'd probably pick the nicer of the two FM2's and sell the other with the Sigma lens and put that money towards one more nice prime, or your darkroom goodies.


----------



## bhop

10-20 bucks?  I'll buy it off you..


----------



## rdubb1031

bhop said:
			
		

> 10-20 bucks?  I'll buy it off you..



Prob not for that little but I'll keep it in mind... where are you located..


----------



## cepwin

Check ebay..that will give you some idea of what you can get for it.  Depending on whether you're inclined to try it you may decide to keep it and use it.


----------



## bhop

rdubb1031 said:


> bhop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10-20 bucks?  I'll buy it off you..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prob not for that little but I'll keep it in mind... where are you located..
Click to expand...


I was only kidding really.. the last thing I need is another camera.


----------



## Aglin

rdubb1031 said:


> When my uncle passed away he left me some old camera equipment and I was curious what it might be worth (if anything) and what I can do with it.  They are old SLRs and some misc equipment..
> 
> Nikon FM2 w/ NIKKOR 50mm 1:1.4 lens
> Nikon FM2 w/ Sigma Zoom 1:3.5~4.5 f=28~80mm Lens (for Nikon)
> Sigma High-Speed Zoom 1:3.5~4 f=80~200mm Lens (for Nikon)
> 2 - Nikon Speedlight Flash -SB-10
> Kalimar Flash K-460
> Yashica Electro 35CC w/ Colo - Yashinon DX 1:1.8 f=35mm Yashica
> 
> 
> Seeing as how my parents were very thorough, I still have original receipts, warranty cards, even manuals. Including serial numbers, and full model names ie, Nikon FM2 Chrome, purchased in 1982..
> 
> I've seen these pop up on other websites for a good deal of money, but was hoping I might get some direction from the forum. What should I do?
> Thanks



I'll buy them off you at US80.00 total.

What's the condition like anyway? Any photos?


----------



## Mike_E

Keep it.

In twenty years you'll have a great camera and lenses that belonged to your Uncle or you'll have either lost or thrown away whatever you bought with the money that you got for it.

It's unlikely that the next few weeks are all you have, plan for the rest of your life!


----------



## webestang64

Nikon FM2 body's sell for around $125 here in St. Louis, MO. at the shop I work in. The Nikkor 50mm lens for $50. Everything else you listed is only worth what somebody will pay you.


----------



## Bulb

That's a nice setup.

I would keep it. It's all you need to get into film.


----------

